# blue screen of death!



## cscdevo

hello,
 i am the not so proud owner of a hp pavillion a1730n. the specs are:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 / Dual-Core Processor 4600+ / 2GB DDR2 SDRAM / 320GB SATA Hard Drive / Genuine Windows Vista Premium 2048MB PC2-4200 DDR2 SDRAM memory (2x 1024MB for ultimate performance expandable to 4GB) 320GB 7200RPM Serial ATA Hard Drive SuperMulti DVD Optical Drive with LightScribe Technology/ 600 watt Thermaltake Purepower 2.0 PSU

Since the month i bought the computer, i have recieved "disk read error" and "disk boot failure" messages. now i have called hp support, and they sent me a replacment hard drive. now hp support is very unhelpful, so i have given up on them. now i have also replaced the 300 watt piece-of-crap PSU that the computer came with. now within the past month or so, i have recieved multiple BSODs a day. only once have i gotten an error report from microsoft, saying:

Windows has recovered from an unexpected error

Event Name: Blue Screen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

BCCode: 1000007e
BCP1: C0000005
BCP2: 807F1A56
BCP3: 833CFC58
BCP4: 833CF954
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files That Describe the Problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini031608-01.dmp
C:\Users\CJ\AppData\Local\Temp\Wer-127764-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\CJ\AppData\Local\Temp\Wer42f8.tmp.version.txt


I have attatched the minidump if anyone thinks it would be helpful. Now i know i had to analyze the minidump, and the .txt said:

Opened log file 'C:\debuglog.txt'
1: kd> .sympath srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
1: kd> .reload;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmnt;.logclose;q
Loading Kernel Symbols
.....................................
Loading User Symbols
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
Loading unloaded module list
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
.
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck. Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem. Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003. This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG. This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG. This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 807f1a56, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 833cfc58, Exception Record Address
Arg4: 833cf954, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------




EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP:
ataport!IdePortScanChannel+0
807f1a56 0000 add byte ptr [eax],al

EXCEPTION_RECORD: 833cfc58 -- (.exr 0xffffffff833cfc58)
.exr 0xffffffff833cfc58
ExceptionAddress: 807f1a56 (ataport!IdePortScanChannel)
ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
Parameter[0]: 00000001
Parameter[1]: 00000001
Attempt to write to address 00000001

CONTEXT: 833cf954 -- (.cxr 0xffffffff833cf954)
.cxr 0xffffffff833cf954
eax=00000001 ebx=85b2ddc0 ecx=00000000 edx=8207eb85 esi=857b6958 edi=85b300e0
eip=807f1a56 esp=833cfd20 ebp=833cfd30 iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010202
ataport!IdePortScanChannel:
807f1a56 0000 add byte ptr [eax],al ds:0023:00000001=??
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 821315ac
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 821117e0
00000001

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x7E

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: CODE_CORRUPTION

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 807f5e8d to 807f1a56

STACK_TEXT:
833cfd1c 807f5e8d 85b300e0 820fde7c 85b30028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel
833cfd30 8218c85a 85b30028 85b31300 84da4580 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d
833cfd44 82078fa0 85b2ddc0 00000000 84da4580 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
833cfd7c 822254e0 85b2ddc0 833c4680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
833cfdc0 8209159e 82078ea3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -d !ataport
!chkimg -lo 50 -d !ataport
807f1006-807f102a 37 bytes - ataport!ChannelInitializeAcpiTiming

[ 8b ff 55 8b ec 8b 45 0c:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f102c-807f1038 13 bytes - ataport!ChannelInitializeAcpiTiming+26 (+0x26)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f103b-807f103c 2 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+9 (+0x0f)

[ 7f 80:00 00 ]
807f103e-807f1046 9 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+c (+0x03)

[ 74 2e 56 68 49 64 65 50:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1048-807f104c 5 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+16 (+0x0a)

[ 18 00 00 56 6a:60 32 0c 01 25 ]
807f104e-807f105c 15 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+1c (+0x06)

[ ff 15 4c f2 7e 80 85 c0:53 00 79 00 73 00 74 00 ]
807f105e-807f1062 5 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+2c (+0x10)

[ 00 74 0c 56 6a:6f 00 74 00 25 ]
807f1064-807f1070 13 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+32 (+0x06)

[ 50 e8 5e be ff ff 83 c4:5c 00 73 00 79 00 73 00 ]
807f1072-807f1086 21 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateCrbLog+40 (+0x0e)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:33 00 32 00 5c 00 6d 00 ]
807f1088-807f108e 7 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+10 (+0x16)

[ 8b 06 85 c0 74 13 6a:64 00 6c 00 6c 00 00 ]
807f1090-807f1098 9 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+18 (+0x08)

[ 50 ff 15 48 f2 7e 80 83:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f109a-807f109d 4 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+22 (+0x0a)

[ 83 a7 60 03:00 00 00 00 ]
807f10a1-807f10a5 5 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+29 (+0x07)

[ 5f 5e 5d c2 04:00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10a7-807f10b8 18 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeCrbLog+2f (+0x06)

[ cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff 55:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10ba - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+e (+0x13)

[ 08:00 ]
807f10bd-807f10be 2 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+11 (+0x03)

[ 57 6a:00 00 ]
807f10c0-807f10cd 14 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+14 (+0x03)

[ ff 15 4c f2 7e 80 8b f0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10cf-807f10db 13 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+23 (+0x0f)

[ 56 e8 f3 bd ff ff 8b 45:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10de-807f10e4 7 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+32 (+0x0f)

[ 88 4e 02 8a 80 04 11:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10e7-807f10f2 12 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+3b (+0x09)

[ 83 c4 0c 88 06 5f 8b c6:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f10f4-807f110c 25 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateEnumInfo+48 (+0x0d)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f110f-807f1126 24 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+15 (+0x1b)

[ 75 13 68 49 64 65 50 57:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1128-807f1129 2 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+2e (+0x19)

[ 57 6a:00 00 ]
807f112b-807f113a 16 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+31 (+0x03)

[ 56 e8 97 bd ff ff 8a 45:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f113c-807f1146 11 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+42 (+0x11)

[ 88 46 08 5f 8b c6 5e 5b:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1148-807f1158 17 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateDeviceParameters+4e (+0x0c)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f115a-807f1164 11 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeDeviceParameters+c (+0x12)

[ 75 08 8b 4d 0c 89 48 04:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1166-807f1171 12 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeDeviceParameters+18 (+0x0c)

[ ff 75 0c ff 15 48 f2 7e:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1173-807f1181 15 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeDeviceParameters+25 (+0x0d)

[ cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff 55:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1183-807f1197 21 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+b (+0x10)

[ 53 8b 5d 10 56 8b 75 0c:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f119a-807f11bf 38 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+22 (+0x17)

[ c0 88 5d fd e8 ad b4 ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11c2-807f11c7 6 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+4a (+0x28)

[ fe 46 01 83 65 f8:00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11c9-807f11da 18 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+51 (+0x07)

[ eb 07 56 57 e8 0c b5 ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11dc-807f11f5 26 bytes - ataport!IdeAllocateTargetInfo+64 (+0x13)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f11f8-807f1201 10 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+16 (+0x1c)

[ 8b 1f 8d 44 86 08 8b 08:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1203-807f120b 9 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+21 (+0x0b)

[ 56 51 e8 d4 b4 ff ff 83:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f120d-807f121c 16 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+2b (+0x0a)

[ 53 56 e8 3a ff ff ff fe:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f121e-807f1234 23 bytes - ataport!IdeFreeTargetInfo+3c (+0x11)

[ cc cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1236-807f125d 40 bytes - ataport!IdeComputeCheckSum+12 (+0x18)

[ e8 37 7b ff ff 8b f8 6a:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f125f-807f128c 46 bytes - ataport!IdeComputeCheckSum+3b (+0x29)

[ cc cc cc cc cc 8b ff 55:00 78 81 0c 01 40 84 0c ]
807f128e-807f1290 3 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+2a (+0x2f)

[ 1f 66 3d:65 00 72 ]
807f1292-807f1296 5 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+2e (+0x04)

[ 01 75 06 81 cb:00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f1298 - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+34 (+0x06)

[ 02:94 ]
807f129a-807f12a8 15 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+36 (+0x02)

[ 00 56 e8 bb 1f 00 00 84:01 95 eb 12 00 0c 80 37 ]
807f12ab-807f12c2 24 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+47 (+0x11)

[ 83 7d 10 01 75 54 8a 86:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f12c4 - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+60 (+0x19)

[ 00:08 ]
807f12c6-807f12dc 23 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+62 (+0x02)

[ 40 74 0f f6 86 ae 00 00:00 00 e0 a9 60 9d 7a 33 ]
807f12df-807f12e9 11 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+7b (+0x19)

[ a8 04 74 0b f6 06 80 74:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
807f12eb - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+87 (+0x0c)

[ 20:00 ]
807f12ee-807f12f5 8 bytes - ataport!IdeDigestIdentifyData+8a (+0x03)

[ a8 20 75 13 0f b7 86 a6:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ]
WARNING: !chkimg output was truncated to 50 lines. Invoke !chkimg without '-lo [num_lines]' to view entire output.

3661 errors : !ataport (807f1006-807f1fff)

MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME: memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR: LARGE

STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xffffffff833cf954 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

BUCKET_ID: MEMORY_CORRUPTION_LARGE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

eax=00000001 ebx=85b2ddc0 ecx=00000000 edx=8207eb85 esi=857b6958 edi=85b300e0
eip=807f1a56 esp=833cfd20 ebp=833cfd30 iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010202
ataport!IdePortScanChannel:
807f1a56 0000 add byte ptr [eax],al ds:0023:00000001=??
ChildEBP RetAddr Args to Child
833cfd1c 807f5e8d 85b300e0 820fde7c 85b30028 ataport!IdePortScanChannel (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
833cfd30 8218c85a 85b30028 85b31300 84da4580 ataport!ChannelQueryBusRelation+0x3d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
833cfd44 82078fa0 85b2ddc0 00000000 84da4580 nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
833cfd7c 822254e0 85b2ddc0 833c4680 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xfd
833cfdc0 8209159e 82078ea3 00000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
start end module name
80203000 8020a000 pciide pciide.sys unavailable (00000000)
8020a000 80219000 volmgr volmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
80219000 80221000 msisadrv msisadrv.sys unavailable (00000000)
80221000 8022a000 WMILIB WMILIB.SYS unavailable (00000000)
8022a000 8026d000 acpi acpi.sys unavailable (00000000)
8026d000 8027a000 WDFLDR WDFLDR.SYS unavailable (00000000)
8027a000 802b5000 CLFS CLFS.SYS unavailable (00000000)
802b5000 802bd000 BOOTVID BOOTVID.dll unavailable (00000000)
802bd000 802c6000 PSHED PSHED.dll unavailable (00000000)
802c6000 802ce000 kdcom kdcom.dll unavailable (00000000)
80402000 8040f000 nvstor nvstor.sys unavailable (00000000)
8040f000 80417000 atapi atapi.sys unavailable (00000000)
80417000 80461000 volmgrx volmgrx.sys unavailable (00000000)
80461000 8046f000 PCIIDEX PCIIDEX.SYS unavailable (00000000)
8046f000 8047f000 mountmgr mountmgr.sys unavailable (00000000)
8047f000 804a4000 pci pci.sys unavailable (00000000)
804a4000 8051f000 Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys unavailable (00000000)
8051f000 80600000 CI CI.dll unavailable (00000000)
80603000 80612000 mup mup.sys Thu Nov 02 01:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
80612000 80621000 partmgr partmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
80621000 80629000 spldr spldr.sys Wed Oct 25 15:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
80629000 80654000 msrpc msrpc.sys unavailable (00000000)
80654000 80758000 ndis ndis.sys Thu Nov 02 01:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
80758000 80760b40 PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Mon Jul 24 17:18:21 2006 (44C5634D)
80761000 80771000 fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 01:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80771000 807a2000 fltmgr fltmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 01:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
807a2000 807e2000 storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
807e2000 80800000 ataport ataport.SYS Fri Jan 18 19:01:56 2008 (47916824)
81e05000 81e0e000 crcdisk crcdisk.sys Thu Nov 02 01:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
81e0e000 81e1f000 disk disk.sys Thu Nov 02 01:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
81e1f000 81e55000 volsnap volsnap.sys Thu Oct 25 19:04:17 2007 (47214B21)
81e55000 81ebf000 ksecdd ksecdd.sys Thu Nov 02 01:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
81ebf000 81fc7000 Ntfs Ntfs.sys Sun Dec 16 01:31:37 2007 (4764F079)
81fc7000 82000000 NETIO NETIO.SYS Sun Jan 13 19:17:13 2008 (478AD439)
82000000 823a1000 nt ntkrpamp.exe Tue Oct 23 18:45:00 2007 (471EA39C)
823a1000 823d5000 hal halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 01:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
829ba000 829db000 CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 01:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
829db000 82a00000 ecache ecache.sys Thu Nov 02 01:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.

Unloaded modules:
01a4ba50 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba50
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00bcb298 00000000 Unknown_Module_00bcb298
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4be88 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4be88
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bdb0 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bdb0
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bdf8 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bdf8
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bdb0 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bdb0
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00bcb298 00000000 Unknown_Module_00bcb298
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bd20 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bd20
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc00 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc00
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc48 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc48
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc48 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc48
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bc00 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bc00
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
00bcb298 00000000 Unknown_Module_00bcb298
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4bb70 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4bb70
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4ba50 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba50
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4ba98 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba98
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Missing image name, possible paged-out or corrupt data.
01a4ba98 00000000 Unknown_Module_01a4ba98
Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
Checksum: 00000000
Closing open log file C:\debuglog.txt



now i have set my computer to boot /DEBUG, but i still do not know what the issue is. any help would be very appreciated!!


PS: sorry for the long article, i just wanted to put all the information i had


----------



## Vizy

never apologize for giving info. im not good with stuff like this but for ur new psu:

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/5045135?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

its real basic, and u dont wanna spend too much money, but its def an improvement overr the hp one.


----------



## oscaryu1

Download Memtest86, save the ISO, and burn to a CD. Boot from CD and scan memory overnight.

www.memtest86.com


----------



## cscdevo

thank you for responding to my post. i have ran memtest 86 before, as well as the windows memory diagnostics and a hard drive sector checker, and they have all came up clean. however, i will still let this run all day and i will get back to you.


----------



## quiktek

virus??


----------



## cscdevo

well i ran memtest86 all day, and it came up clean.

and i replaced the hard drive since ive had this problem, so unless the virus was stored somewhere else i dont think that is it, but thanks for the idea. however, i will scan for viruses and see if anything shows up.


----------



## cscdevo

ok, just a LITTLE update. i just restarted my computer about 30 seconds ago from the memory test. now the second it went to the desktop it completly froze. just thought i should post that this was definitely the quickest freeze, and ill see if i can restart it and then do the antivirus


----------



## cscdevo

well, i did the virus scan, it came up clean. thanks though. any more ideas?


----------



## oscaryu1

Have you ever overclocked your computer?


----------



## cscdevo

nope, never overclocked it.


----------



## brian

oscaryu1 said:


> Have you ever overclocked your computer?



kinda hard with a locked mb.

it could be a driver problem, have you updated all your drivers?


----------



## cscdevo

well its been this way since close to the week i bought it, so i dont think drivers are the issue, and even though i should update the drivers, the hp update website downloads are not working right now.


----------



## oscaryu1

brian said:


> kinda hard with a locked mb.
> 
> it could be a driver problem, have you updated all your drivers?



Yeah, I just noticed that  Thanks for catching on!


----------



## cscdevo

i know this is probably a stupid question, but would downloading sp1 help, or just be a big waste of time??


----------



## 98bishopmal

I have the same problem bsod with ataport.sys on vhp, so far i hav found it is not a problem with the ram (Memory) it seems to be pointing to the hard drive i have just done a check disk and that did not find anything, Funny thing is if you do a disk defreg IT WILL BLUE SCREEN i have seen that in Vista there seems to be  schedule for disk defrag to get this right click your system drive C: click on properties then on the top tabs you see tools, click on that. now you need to click on defagment now you will then see that there is a tick in the box for schedule take the tick out and everything will be fine


----------



## alexyu

start up in safe mode (F8) and unisntall any software or hardware rcently installed
INCLUDING ANTIVIRUSES
if it doesnt work reinstall your os and install all drivers needed for this not to happen again
last solution:warranty


----------



## jcarlos

Why don't you run the OS install CD and do a repair.  Often that takes care of it.  At worst, you may have to re-install the OS.  I have seen this happen with a brand new M1330 on Vista Ultimate.  My buddy reformatted and it never happened again.  Hope that helps!


----------

